

Why Every Startup Community is the Same - erinbury
http://sprouter.com/blog/the-6-reasons-every-startup-community-is-the-same/

======
rkischuk
I think this would have been better titles, "6 Things Every Startup Community
has in Common", and under that title, it's a pretty insightful article,
especially in reference to wantrepreneurs.

The title implies every startup community is actually the same, which is
provably, empirically false. Some communities have many more and more valuable
startup successes than others. Not the same.

------
abbasmehdi
These are some very interesting observations, my 3 favorite were: every
community has talkers and doers, a team must have a hacker and a hustler, and
how to handle haters.

